# Herbie



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello 

I'm new here 
My pride and joy herbie has a much shorter muzzle than most Cockapoo's  and a curled over tail but have been told he is a Cockapoo has anyone else had this problem before? Would like to see examples of your poos muzzle x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Can you post a photo? Here's Poppy's muzzle at around 12 months.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Where's Poppy's muzzle?? On the end of her face??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It all went wrong Tracey! I posted a photo upside down  and had to edit


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am sure Heribe is absolutely beautiful, Ralph had the shortest of the 3 siblings when I picked him, it then went quite long and poodly at about 12-14 weeks
Here's Ralph at 8 weeks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here he is at about 12-14 weeks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Then he fluffed out -grew a bit more & turned into this at about 6 months....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Can you post a photo? Here's Poppy's muzzle at around 12 months.


Gorgeous.... Also I think I'd be happy to live in your house


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Black/Tuxedo. I want me a pair. Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous.... Also I think I'd be happy to live in your house


Thank you! But that's actually just a painted scenery backdrop of someone else's  Your's is nicer


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thank you! But that's actually just a painted scenery backdrop of someone else's  Your's is nicer


Ha - I bet your bottom dollar mines dirtier!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You don't need to compete to see which one is dirtier 
But if we're just talking about houses I'm ashamed (nah) to admit that I'd win!

Love hair ball Ralph - he reminds me of Dot in her haystack days.

The pics are of Kiki who is all black and actually a cavapoodliepoo with a friend who is a cockapoo (with a white chest) physically they are so similar! Both have shorter noses. And Dot who does not have a short nose!

The curly tail is definitely a poodlie thing - if you watch show poodles in the ring they carry them up and if they are not cropped, which they shouldn't be, then they can go right over their back.

Muzzle length and width also varies - is your boy an American cocker cross? I believe that they often have the shortest muzzles.

Dot has a massive muzzle - very kissable


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are my girls. Lola's (chocolate) got a poodley face with a long muzzle (which is naturally smooth) and Nina has an in between muzzle, neither short nor long.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's another of Nina, side on.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's is shorter because she is american cocker x toy poodle x pirate


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

this is ginger face ,,i think it is beautiful...and i think every poo is beautiful.
next i love your poo puppy's name.it is the best name in the whole world ,,and of course it is also my name Haaa Haaa..but no matter what the poo looks like they are all gorgeous


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> You don't need to compete to see which one is dirtier
> But if we're just talking about houses I'm ashamed (nah) to admit that I'd win!
> 
> Love hair ball Ralph - he reminds me of Dot in her haystack days.
> ...


I miss my fur balls marzi, hopefully they will be back soon.
But it's kinder to keep them shorter in summer, and kinder to us to keep them shorter in wet winters!! x
Nothing wrong with dots snuggable muzzle! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> this is ginger face ,,i think it is beautiful...and i think every poo is beautiful.
> next i love your poo puppy's name.it is the best name in the whole world ,,and of course it is also my name Haaa Haaa..but no matter what the poo looks like they are all gorgeous


I love that your name is Herbie!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar lump Herbie!! Super cool, & I also hope you are feeling so much better??
Ginger is gorgeous, love her pics x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Herbie aka The Love Bug 
but you'll always be Lumpy to me.
Ginger is a very special girl.


----------



## lizzye (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is a picture I took of my Franco today. He is 16 weeks and I'm wondering what he will end up looking like. I picked him for his short nose. My daughter preferred a chocolate that had more of a poodle nose. After reading your posts I'm interested to learn that the shape can change. (I have a difficult time getting good pictures of him because of his dark face.)

Franco's tail was docked when we got him. It isn't something I would have done, but it is so cute. I love watching his back end wiggle when he is happy. The only problem is the two ends can be confused. One day I picked him up only to realize I was looking at his tail.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

this is herbie not that good of a photo but he's gotten bigger


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Herbie is very cute. Did you meet his parents? What mix is he? Working or show, toy or mini?


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Herbie is very cute. Did you meet his parents? What mix is he? Working or show, toy or mini?


His mum was a black and white Cocker spaniel and we saw a photo of his white dad (his brother were black with some white) poodle was a toy not sure about the mum x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The site is awash with really cute puppies at the moment.
Little Herbie is a real love bug  

The thing about crossbreeds is that they can vary quite a lot. 

Are you still in touch with his breeder or any of the other pups from the litter? 

We met a really cute cockapoo at the weekend - he was the same age as Kiki, very pretty sable parti, in theory the same cross as Dot - but completely different: much smaller ears and muzzle - longer in the body, shorter in the leg!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous.... Also I think I'd be happy to live in your house


There's a Ford Capri up on blocks just off to the left. White Dee wouldn't live there.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

HerbieHound said:


> Hello
> 
> herbie has a much shorter muzzle than most Cockapoo's  and a curled over tail but have been told he is a Cockapoo has anyone else had this problem before?




As cockapoo problems go this is a really serious one. Right up there with aggression, running away and soiling in the house. I'd rehome him RIGHT away if I were you. Luckily I just happen to know a selfless, brave and compassionate soul up to this particular challenge (me!).

Sorry I couldn't resist. Herbie is the absolute cutest little love bug. Having them all come out different is part of the charm. Rufus came out mostly poodle, others come out mostly cocker, little Herbie came out 110% cute!


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

I thought you were serious about rehoming out: I would never rehome or even think about it even though he's a total terror  I love him so much you probably won't believe this but he learnt sit in 2 days :twothumbs:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sit in two days? He is a mensa dog and will really keep you on your toes.  

Sorry if I startled you, I knew you would never rehome something that cute.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh he keeps me on my toes alright  stealing everything stopping just in front of me making me almost trip over him XD doesn't stay still and it's okay I just woke up from a doze as I'm off sick so don't worry xx who couldn't love that face


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are sick, I am too. 

Herbie sounds very much like Rufus. I'd start using sit to mean please and have him sit before he gets any food, toy, leash, door opened or play. When you say sit also tilt your head slightly. As soon as you can, switch over to only the signal. It is a great way to pretend you have some control over them.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Rufus sounds lovely but also very hyper if he's anything like herbs but he's a real sweetheart do you do agility or anything with him x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hyper doesn't even begin to describe him. He is super duper hyper, but I must say he is settling down a bit since he turned three. We live in the middle of no where so we can't do formal agility but he does get at least an hour a day of serious ball throwing and stick fetching work, off our dock, or on the beach. When he was little he would be well behaved if he got four hours of mental work a day. Without that he was fiendish. 

I know people may be thinking "all puppies are active" but Rufus is really at the extreme end of the frenetic dog scale. We seriously considered rehoming him because of it. Now we are glad we persevered because he is a treasured, lovable, affectionate and most of all FUN member of our family.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Hyper doesn't even begin to describe him. He is super duper hyper, but I must say he is settling down a bit since he turned three. We live in the middle of no where so we can't do formal agility but he does get at least an hour a day of serious ball throwing and stick fetching work, off our dock, or on the beach. When he was little he would be well behaved if he got four hours of mental work a day. Without that he was fiendish.
> 
> I know people may be thinking "all puppies are active" but Rufus is really at the extreme end of the frenetic dog scale. We seriously considered rehoming him because of it. Now we are glad we persevered because he is a treasured, lovable, affectionate and most of all FUN member of our family.


And you've got one of my all time favourite pictures to show for it too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:iagree:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Sorry to hear you are sick, I am too.


We know you're sick Fairlie but are you poorly too? Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My Jake has the shortest muzzle of my three. His dad was an American cocker and mom was a cockapoo.
Then








And now


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My sister was saying that she couldn't tell
my two apart and her daughter in all her years of sass says, "oh mom. It's so obvious. Beemer is much taller and Lexi has a longer narrower nose". I love how they are littermates and are do alike yet so different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes tinman,thank you for asking, yes i'm doing much better ,i am now walking with out a walking stick...and getting a little stronger each day.


----------

